# Trying to Understand Points



## sssntk5 (May 15, 2011)

For example:  If I wanted to buy a Disney one bedroom to use in the off season, about how much would I pay and how many points would I need to stay seven days.  When I tried to research it, this is what I came up with. Each point costs approx. $106 and I would need a minimum of of 160 points for a weeks stay.  I know this doesn't add up, but I am totally confused. How much would the yearly maintenance fee cost? Do I get a certain amount of points when I pay my annual maintenance fee? Thanks, Kathy


----------



## ml855 (May 15, 2011)

You might want to go over to  www.disboards.com   this site is for Disney fans including the Disney Vacation Club.  Lots of great information.


----------



## ml855 (May 15, 2011)

ml855 said:


> You might want to go over to  www.disboards.com   this site is for Disney fans including the Disney Vacation Club.  Lots of great information.




Also, it all depends on which resort, what time period you plan to travel.  I would look resale before buying directly with Disney.  With Disney you have to purchase 160 pts to start out, resale you can purchase small packages.  Here's a website with the points chart, as well as some resales, hope this helps.   
http://www.dvc-resales.com/DVC-point-charts.htm


----------



## Denise L (May 15, 2011)

sssntk5 said:


> For example:  If I wanted to buy a Disney one bedroom to use in the off season, about how much would I pay and how many points would I need to stay seven days.  When I tried to research it, this is what I came up with. Each point costs approx. $106 and I would need a minimum of of 160 points for a weeks stay.  I know this doesn't add up, but I am totally confused. How much would the yearly maintenance fee cost? Do I get a certain amount of points when I pay my annual maintenance fee? Thanks, Kathy



The answer to your question depends on a ton of factors.  There are a bunch of different seasons, a number of different resorts with different points required for each size villa.  How often would you want to travel? Every year?

MFs vary from, say $4 to $6 (roughly) per point.  So if you owned 160 pts at a resort, the annual dues would be anywhere from $640 to $960.  You can bank and borrow, so you could own a smaller contract of say 80 points and bank 80 and go one year but not the previous year.  Or you can borrow.

So many choices!  Give us an example of a week you would go (and Fri-Sat stays are more than Sun-Thur stays), and which resort.  Then we can give you more information!


----------



## chalee94 (May 16, 2011)

here is a useful thread on the DIS for DVC information including maintenance fees (with historical MFs):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2532406

for example, a 1BR at OKW for 7 nights during jan or sept would run roughly 160 pts (currently 157 pts but could change due to reallocation.)

160 OKW pts would cost around $9000 incl. closing costs for a resale contract that ends in 2042.  if you buy directly, the contract would run till 2057 and cost $80-90 per pt plus small closing costs ($13,000+) - and the direct contract would also allow you to use pts for disney hotels and cruises, but at a poor exchange rate.

160 OKW pts would cost about $800 per year (for 2011) or about $66 per month in maintenance fees.

the 160 pt contract would be fixed for the life of the contract (whether to 2042 or 2057).  DVC is currently offering "one-time-use" points at the 7 month window for $15 per pt up to a maximum of 24 pts.


----------



## chriskre (May 16, 2011)

You can use a points calculator like the one on Daddio's site to get an idea of how many points you would need for the seasons you would likely visit.
You can find it here at www.dvcbyrequest.com

Also you might want to visit www.mouseowners.com which is a DVC owners forum.  Lots of good info there on ROFR activity and where to buy points either resale or direct and the advantages and disadvantages.

The $106 would probably be a retail purchase.  You'd do much better buying on the secondary market if you don't need financing.  You can buy points in the 40's and 50's right now.


----------



## tlwmkw (May 17, 2011)

If you buy re-sale is there a minimum number of points that you must buy to be recognized by Disney?  I know they will only sell a minimum of 160 points but does that also apply to re-sales?

I find the points very confusing too.  I know it is explained in lots of places but if you are used to the old "week" of timeshare points do boggle the mind.  Also what happens to left over points (small amounts that you don't use)?

Keep thinking about buying into DVC but just can't quite do it yet.  Would love to hear the experiences of others who have bought points re-sale.

tlwmkw


----------



## chriskre (May 17, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> If you buy re-sale is there a minimum number of points that you must buy to be recognized by Disney?  I know they will only sell a minimum of 160 points but does that also apply to re-sales?
> 
> I find the points very confusing too.  I know it is explained in lots of places but if you are used to the old "week" of timeshare points do boggle the mind.  Also what happens to left over points (small amounts that you don't use)?
> 
> ...



I unfortunately purchased direct but Disney treats resale buyers the same for the most part.  They've made a few changes recently but nothing to really make up for paying direct for IMO although they could change in the future.  Disney is pretty good at grandfathering in current owners with any changes.

Points are best for those who like to do short frequent trips to Disney.  I live in Florida and don't always need a full week so having points is convenient because DVC allows as many reservations as you want without paying any reservation or housekeeping fees.  

You can stay for a full week any time you want to with points.  You are not restricted to any season.  Of course it costs more points to stay in higher seasons but you can do alot of points stretching if you travel off season.  

The smallest contracts out there are 25 points.  That doesn't get much in any one year but if you bank forward and borrow ahead into the middle year you can do a Disney trip every few years and have your home booking advantage.  25 points at some times of year can get you 3 nights in Animal kingdom in a studio in a value room.  If you don't use all your points you have a deadline date that you have to decide if you want to bank your points to use in the following year.  

You can also do a points transfer in from other members if you own a small contract and don't want to pay for a big points package up front.  Disney also lets you rent up to 25 points a year from them directly for $15 a point.
That could also stretch your points.  You get a few perks as a DVC member like an annual pass discount and food discounts in some restaurants on property.  

If you do decide to buy points, purchase in a resort that you wouldn't mind coming to on all your visits just in case Disney restricts resale buyers to only their home resort.


----------



## chalee94 (May 18, 2011)

> If you buy re-sale is there a minimum number of points that you must buy to be recognized by Disney?  I know they will only sell a minimum of 160 points but does that also apply to re-sales?



i only own a 40 pt contract at this point (bought resale several years ago) and DVC considers me a full member.



> I find the points very confusing too.  I know it is explained in lots of places but if you are used to the old "week" of timeshare points do boggle the mind.  Also what happens to left over points (small amounts that you don't use)?



you can bank pts into the next "use year" one time if you can't use them in their intended "use year."

after that, they expire and they are gone forever.

if you are a decent planner, it is difficult to lose pts.


----------



## tlwmkw (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Chalee- that was exactly what I wanted to know.  I would like to buy a small number of points to bank/use/borrow every 3rd year and go to DVC- spouse not so keen.  We'll see.

tlwmkw


----------



## chalee94 (May 18, 2011)

since you can only bank or borrow once to move pts one use year over (after that you cannot bank them again to move them forward), i would be careful with an "every-third-year" plan.  there is definitely more risk there that you may wind up with a few points going to waste...

might be better to wait unless you moved up to an every-other-year plan...


----------



## logan115 (May 18, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> Thanks Chalee- that was exactly what I wanted to know.  I would like to buy a small number of points to bank/use/borrow every 3rd year and go to DVC- spouse not so keen.  We'll see.
> 
> tlwmkw





chalee94 said:


> since you can only bank or borrow once to move pts one use year over (after that you cannot bank them again to move them forward), i would be careful with an "every-third-year" plan.  there is definitely more risk there that you may wind up with a few points going to waste...
> 
> might be better to wait unless you moved up to an every-other-year plan...



Another option is to rent the points when you can, and use the proceeds from those rentals to get points transferred into your account from another DVC owner.  If you don't want to rent them yourself there are a few folks that will do it for you.

It can be a bit harder to rent a smaller amount points unless you find someone that is just looking for a short trip, but it's certainly not impossible.

A potential benefit of going this route - getting to take advantage of the 11 month window at a resort other than the one you own at.  Let's say you own at AKV but want to stay at BCV.  You rent out your AKV points, and then get BCV points transferred in.  

Also, don't forget that you can now rent up to 24 points direct from DVC if you're short.  Granted they charge you $15/pt vs the going rate of $10-$14, but it's a great option if you're a few points short.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 18, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> since you can only bank or borrow once to move pts one use year over (after that you cannot bank them again to move them forward), i would be careful with an "every-third-year" plan.  there is definitely more risk there that you may wind up with a few points going to waste...
> 
> might be better to wait unless you moved up to an every-other-year plan...



I agree with an EOY plan than one that's every 3rd year. There is one long time DIS board owner who went that route when she added on to AKV. It totally threw her plans off when the points charts were rebalanced. 

I think she now uses the points every other year.


----------

